# Why isn't this book selling?



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N2VRG5Q

is it because it's so obviously pitched as a Christmas-time book? Is it the faith angle? or the secular angle?

I've had 2 sales, and 2 (5-star) reviews, and no action on it for months.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

I got in under KU, which I hope will help just a tiny bit. 

From looking at the blurb, I don't think it's the secular angle or the faith angle, but perhaps the fuzziness between the two.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

read it and let me know what you think of it - it's kind of a fuzzy story to describe, and I'm not thrilled with the blurb.

ETA: in fact, if anyone else wants to read it, and can't get it through KU or KOLL, PM me and let me know.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe it's the price? I know that my short stories won't sell unless they're priced at 99-cents. I know yours is illustrated, but unless it's marketed as a children's picture book, you'll run into a lot of reluctance to buy at that price.

I ran into a lot of reluctance with my 122-page illustrated chapter book for middle grade kids because I had it priced at $3.99. I lowered it to $2.99, but it didn't help.

What age are you going after? I think putting such a large age difference (from grade 1-6) on it is also hurting a bit. Kids that are in sixth grade won't be reading the same things as first graders.

Just a few thoughts. I've been there.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Price and blurb, I'm guessing. Your writing, however, is charming. You're definitely on my must-read list when my daughter gets a little older.


----------



## Romance4Ever (Jul 27, 2014)

Price and blurb. Your book is geared toward children, but your blurb really isn't. Fancy words like "elegance" don't really fit a book for grade school kids. 

I ran your blurb through Word's "Readability" checker and it has a Flesch-Kincaid reading level of grade 10. My advice is to lower the price and revise your blurb so it conveys the lightness and joy of childhood spiritual discovery.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I tried to lower the price, but KDP isn't letting me - it goes on special Oct 1-3, which is probably why. After the countdown special, I'll definitely lower the price.

and thanks to Seven Days - I'm glad you like my writing.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

I also find the book cover very dark on my screen. I squint to read the words in the title and your author name. Dark on dark isn't usually a good idea. I didn't get Christmas at all from the cover...


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with the others that it's likely the blurb and price. It's definitely not your writing because I read the samples of two of your books and you certainly have a gift. I wish I knew more young mothers I could talk this up to for you. Most of my friends are empty nesters but not yet grandparents. I'll suggest it wherever I can, though.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

I just downloaded on KU.  This is a charming book from the first few pages.... I'm hooked and will finish it.

I'd say your cover and marketing is way off.  The cover looks bohemian and "new-agey" with a hippyish vibe - I honestly was looking to see if there was a peace sign somewhere on it.  I don't say this as a bad thing (I like crazy bohemian stories) - but it made me think the story would be much wilder and crazier than the classic fairytale that I've begun reading.  The blurb should also state the age group that this book targets; I couldn't tell if this was an adult fairy tale rendition or something for younger readers. 

My advice: study classic fairy tale covers and model the cover after those.  The cover should be reminscent of the Old World and feel vintage, using classic motifs.  It also needs to communicate to parents that this is a safe book for middle school readers.  Study best-sellers in that age-group genre and copy them.  You have 3 seconds to tell buyers "This is a fairy tale for kids" - so you can't be too inventive; use symbols and forms that are recognizeable at a glance.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

I've heard children's books are a hard sell. I see you have a website, but have you tried building your own platform on social media? Do you have a fan page? Perhaps set up a private author group off your fan page where you can converse with other authors in your genre. You can help each other get the word out about one another's books.  There are tons of author/reader groups that you can join and advertise freely. I don't sell children's books, but I've had a lot of success there.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

. hm. I could always go back to the old cover - it had a much more old-timey feel to it, although it didn't match the rest of my covers.  Of course, neither does The Snarls.


----------



## Molly Tomorrow (Jul 22, 2014)

Low discoverability due to not having also-boughts yet... and price for the length.

Also, sometimes it's more helpful to look at it the other way around "Why would you expect it to be selling?" I like the look of it. Sounds sweet. I dig the secular thing. It looks like something my kid would like. But... how would you expect me or anyone to find it in the first place. What would I be searching for to find it?


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

fairy tale, Christmas, Solstice, Waldorf Education, Atheist, winter

are my keywords


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe a closer image of the child would work better; all your other covers are closeups and stir curiosity at first glance. Also lightening the banner a bit so the title stands out and changing the color of your name to a lighter color so it can be read would definitely help thumbnail visibility.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree that the covers are too dark for this age group. It's easy enough to lighten them up in Photoshop or Photoshop Elements. They are colorful, which is good. I definitely agree with the person who said that it needs to look like a fairy tale cover. I've learned that with my Princess Primrose book (the purple one in my book line). So many have told me it just doesn't LOOK like the other books that are out there.

I have to say that I couldn't even see the details on your covers until I looked at it in the "enlarge" mode on Amazon.

Then I noticed the little copyright symbol with date on it. I'd definitely remove that; it looks amateur, I hate to say.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Becca, There's no way I'd pay $4 for 16 pages. I appreciate that your book's illustrated, but still I'd be reluctant.

And as others further up the thread have said, I think you're trying to cover too wide an age range.

That said, I rather like your cover.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

It's actually 24 pages, but I know what you mean.  I think the title will drop down to 0,99 permanently after the count down is over. I honestly don't know what I was thinking to price it so high.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with Molly. You've got next to no discoverability for this book. What are your keywords? I typed in "Christmas bedtime stories for kids" "Christmas bedtime reading" "Christmas bedtime Kindle books" and couldn't find your book on any of them. Even searching "Child of Promise" brings it up about halfway down the page!

Dragons & Dreaming isn't turning up well in searches, either "Dragon bedtime stories" should've pulled it up on the first page, but it was almost at the bottom of the third.

I recommend reading "Supercharge Your Kindle Sales" and following his instructions for generating keywords for your book(s). 

Oh, and please please please don't change the cover back to the old one! This one is a thousand times better, even if it's not "perfect" for the book (I haven't read it, so can't comment if it is or not). But it's a beautiful cover and should draw clicks on Amazon. Now you just need to rewrite your blurb, improve your keywords, maybe drop your price to $2.99 (if your file is too big, you'll need to compress the illustrations somehow--I recommend formatting with MobiPocket), and I think you'll start to see some sales on Amazon.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just saw your keywords. Those aren't going to put your book onto many (if any!) search lists. I'd recommend starting with "Christmas stories for kids" "Fairy tale bedtime reading" "winter kindle books for children" then add a few more.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Supercharge Your Kindle Sales by Nick Stephenson? It's awfully expensive - $21 for 112 pages, and its not available as a kindle book.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, that's the one. I bought it couple weeks ago as an ebook. I think it was $4.99. Definitely don't buy the paperback! Ouch!

Rue


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't see it at all as an ebook!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like it's been unpublished!  

Sorry about that!

Basically he recommends searching Amazon using keywords you think people might use to find your book. Use only keywords that autopopulate in the search box and look for search lists that have fewer than 750 books on them. Make sure they're searches that are relevant to your book, of course! Then use those search phrases as your keywords.

I did this with TRAMH and basically if you type "rabbits" and "kids" into Amazon it will appear. It doesn't get a ton of sales, but they've been steady. The book hasn't dropped below 50,000 in ranking since I tweaked the keywords. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

,OK, I've lowered the pice to $2.99, which is Amazon's recommended price.  when it goes live, I'll revamp my keywords per your suggestions.

and if I do well enough at the festival this weekend, I may even spring for the print book, even at that outrgeous price.


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well... I was scrolling through and I said to myself, "this looks interesting. I cant imagine why its not selling." Scroll. Scroll. Scroll. Nice cover. Scroll. Scroll. Scroll. $2.99? Not expensive at all. Scroll. Scroll. Scroll. 16 PAGES?!!! *Exits out*


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

wwould the fact that it's really 24 pages make a difference? or should I bite the bullet and mahe it 0.99?


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Try the keywords first. I really think they could be better, as suggested above. Then if that doesn't work, go for the slash and burn on price.

ETA: to ruecole, thanks for the keyword strategy summary. I've tweaked mine a bit on that basis, so if my sales collapse tomorrow I'll know who to blame.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I just did a search on "bedtime stories" on Amazon. The prices seem to be fairly split between $2.99 and $0.99. I'd try rejigging the keywords first. If it at that point it's still not moving a few copies, then look at dropping the price to $0.99.

Hope that helps!

Rue

ETA: Lydniz, great minds! And, um, blame that Nick guy if your sales crash and burn...


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

Also you have carriage returns in your blurb :

This elegant story treats the essence of the Season of Light in a 
spiritually uplifting, secular manner that will appeal to readers of 
all faiths.

instead of 

This elegant story treats the essence of the Season of Light in a spiritually uplifting, secular manner that will appeal to readers of all faiths.


I can get your images down in size for you if you would like. I'll PM you.

The other thing I'm not keen on is sticking with the rectagular kindle type aspect ratio on the covers. Most children's books are square or over-square. I think your paperbacks should be in that format and I'll also pm you on lightning source's pricing for that.
-Bruce.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Btw, I like the image on the cover - just not the colors and font. Tweak it to make it simpler, brighter and reflective of traditional fairy tales. I also agree 10000% with others about the keywords.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

The book is extremely charming and is beautifully written. I agree with other posters that the cover may be an issue. It is hard to read the title and the dark hues don't seem to jibe with the sweetness of the story. I'll leave a review later today and I do hope that the advice you get from more experienced (than I) authors, as well as your promo, help you to get this book read and loved.

Dawn Lee


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you all for kind words! I admit this particular story is dear to my heart.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Becca

The answer seemed obvious to me straight away, perhaps because I used to read a lot of books in your genre.
*
Your cover and your blurb don't match each other.*

The cover says young children's book, the blurb suggests adult. The wording is too highbrow for young children and the angle makes it sound like a story of discovery and finding faith, aimed at adults but perhaps put from a child's point of view.
Knowing as I do, that you do in fact write children's books, I would 100% stick with the cover and completely rework the blurb making it sound far more geared for a younger audience.

I have no problem with either the price or the length. I buy my toddler son pretty much any book that takes his fancy because I love him reading. Most of his books are picture driven, about ten pages long, and usually cost around £2.99 - £4.99. He is fascinated by my kindle and I will probably give it to him at Christmas when I get a better one from my darling husband, lol. I really don't think you should undersell yourself, most of your good competitors aren't! I think it is because illustrators are expensive, which is quite right. So please don't dip under $2.99 unless you are doing a promotion.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Becca, it's not worth the print price. It's a good book--but not twenty bucks worth of good.

This one is similar but better (in my opinion, although both are good):

http://www.amazon.com/Fiction-Kindle-Marketing-Amazons-Ecosystem-ebook/dp/B00BR6G3ZW

It's $4.99

There's lots of helpful info inside, not just keyword stuff.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks! I just bought it.


----------



## bluwulf (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah - that sucks about the Supercharge Your Kindle Sales  - I had it on my wish list and was going to buy it this week.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Just finished reading "Child of Promise" and left a review (between dodging phone calls, spreadsheets, and other duties!).

Loved it. This IS a classic. Great story; the inside illustrations are wonderful as well.

I'm more convinced that the cover and your marketing are really the problem. Tweak the cover and get it in front of the right buyers - it will sell. It MUST look professional on the outside - and not appear self-published. If you can make the cover as simple and charming as the interior illustrations, I think you'll sell hardcopies easily.

Here's how I might write the blurb:

_A timeless and charming classic for children aged 9 to 12.

Long ago, a desperate village sought an answer to its woes. A little girl named Agnes brought them a question._

Also, go play with keywords in the popup/search function. Some I toyed with that might work:
timeless fairy tales
childrens books 9 to 12
atheist childrens books


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

bluwulf said:


> Yeah - that sucks about the Supercharge Your Kindle Sales - I had it on my wish list and was going to buy it this week.


I recently listened to this podcast, and it explains some of his strategy:
http://rockingselfpublishing.com/episode-63-quadruple-amazon-sales-keep-readers/
I also went looking for the book afterwards, and found that it wasn't on Kindle. It seems that he's turned sales of it over to affiliate sellers, so it might be available elsewhere. But I complained to the host (LOL) who was surprised that it wasn't available. So maybe he'll offer it on Amazon again eventually.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

I just downloaded the book! It's great. I really really loved it. My mom would love it (she's Unitarian) and I like it too. Maybe do some marketing to the U+U's they would be perfect for this stuff. Also I would have more about the theme of the book within the blurb itself something like: 

In Agnes's village the fields are rocky, the summers are dry, the winter are hard, and worst of all everyone is unhappy. Until she travels to the top of the mountain and brings back down a truth that will transform the town forever. 

You also definitely need a new cover. Either get one of the interior illustrations colored or go in a different direction. This isn't working for you.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

The ever-wonderful Rachael redid my key words, so my books should be more visible now.

I also highly recommend her book The Rabbit Ate My Homework - it's a cute book, very well written, has some nice illustrations scattered through, and should appeal to MG boys - I traded her an honest review for her help with the keywords. 

Unfortunately, the cover for Child stays as is - I haven't the money to get it redone. It does look wonderful in print though.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> I just downloaded the book! It's great. I really really loved it. My mom would love it (she's Unitarian) and I like it too. Maybe do some marketing to the U+U's they would be perfect for this stuff. Also I would have more about the theme of the book within the blurb itself something like:
> 
> In Agnes's village the fields are rocky, the summers are dry, the winter are hard, and worst of all everyone is unhappy. Until she travels to the top of the mountain and brings back down a truth that will transform the town forever.
> 
> You also definitely need a new cover. Either get one of the interior illustrations colored or go in a different direction. This isn't working for you.


when KDP will let me, I'm going to change to your blurb - right now it's thinking through all the key word changes.

would you consider writing a review saying that U-Us would appreciate this story? Thank you.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

oh, and I can't get rid of the copyright on the cover - that's part of the deal with my artist for getting those wonderful covers at an affordable price.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Becca,

I just finished your book. I really thought it was charming and a great book to read to a child. It would spark some interesting, thoughtful conversation. I left my review. And I just wanted you to know that your cover looks awesome on my Kindle. It's very um... magical (with all of the stars illuminating the background, making it perfect for your story.)

I hope the keyword changes work. The story and cover are dope. Good luck!


----------

